# Átelmélkedni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek létezik olyan ige, hogy *átelmélkedni*?

Az interneten találtam egy csomó példát, például "Csermely Péter felrázó tapasztalatait szívből ajánlom _átelmélkedni_!", etc .... 

Ami nekem furcsa, az nem is annyira az _át-_ igekötő, hanem inkább az ige tranzitív használata, vagyis "valami*t* _átelmélkedni". _ _Elmélkedni _- tudomásom  szerint - lehet _valami*ről*_, de nem _valami*t* _....

Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## Torontal

Én sose hallottam még, de ezek szerint vannak, akik használják, tehát akkor létezik.  Talán az _átgondolni valamit _analógiájára született meg? A találatok alapján úgy tűnik, hogy legtöbbször katolikus vallási szövegkörnyezetben fordul elő, valószínűleg abban a szubkultúrában alkották meg.


----------



## AndrasBP

Én sem hallottam még. Nekem is nagyon furcsa, de talán kevésbé tűnne annak, ha katolikus lennék.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem is furcsa. Valószínűleg valami új kreálmány. 
Szerintem valószínűleg nincs köze semmilyen valláshoz sem.


----------



## Torontal

Az első példa, amit találtam rá, 1915-ös, ott is tranzitív igeként használták.

Religio, 1915. | Arcanum Digitális Tudománytár

Én szinte csak katolikus vallási szövegkörnyezetben láttam előfordulni, ezért feltételezem, hogy ott alkothatták meg a latin _considero_ fordításaként?


Pl.: 
Szent Ágoston vallomásai (dr. Vass József 1917-es fordítása)

http://mek.oszk.hu/04100/04187/04187.pdf

_Át- és átelmélkedtem cselekedeteidet és - megrendültem._

Ami a latin eredetiben:
The Confessions of Saint Augustine, book 7

_*consideraveram* opera tua et expaveram._


----------



## Zsanna

Érdekes, nekem a Google semmi eredményt nem adott ki az _átelmélkedtem_re, de az kétségtelen, hogy eleve az ige maga eléggé emelkedett stílusban jelenik meg alapvetően. Itt a furcsaság valószínűleg annak is letudható, hogy az ilyen igekötős használat régiesnek tűnik.


----------



## francisgranada

Torontal said:


> Az első példa, amit találtam rá, 1915-ös, ott is tranzitív igeként használták. .....  Én szinte csak katolikus vallási szövegkörnyezetben láttam előfordulni, ezért feltételezem, hogy ott alkothatták meg a latin _considero_ fordításaként? ....


  Utánanéztem egy kicsit más nyelvekben ....

A szlovák megfelelelője (_prerozjímať_) szintén szokatlan és a szótárban nem szerepel, de a neten előfordul néhány  találat, éspedig kimondottan vallási összefüggésben.

Lefordítottam "szószerint" spanyolra:  _transmeditar _(ige), _transmeditación  _(főnév_)_ .... Tekintettel arra, hogy ezek a szavak az én kitalációim (szótárban nem szerepelnek), hát meglepett, hogy a neten mégis előfordul néhány szövegben, szintén vallási összefüggésben, de jógával, spiritizmussal, okkultizmussal kapcsolatban is.    Elvétve találtam olyanokat is, mint _tansmeditation _(angol, francia).

(A latin _considero _megvan a spanyolban és az olaszban  is, de inkább azt jelenti, hogy "megitélni", "valamilyennek tartani/találni/látni", stb ...., de jelenti kb azt is, hogy "valamiről gondokodni és analizálni azt")

Hát ennyit, az érdekesség kedvéért ....


----------

